# Introducing Garye as a drawing



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, I got her to do another one. Well my pictures of pigeons don't print out so well so I get TC to try and draw them. The birds blend in so well into the backgrounds that when I try to print them on my printer, they don't stand out that much.

They look great on the computer but when I try to print them, forget it.

So this is TC's version of a Garye picture I took.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow that looks so good what a great artist. 

It realy does look like that picture is saying ''Go ahead make my day'' lol.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The pictures are great! You are going to have a wonderful collection! WELL DONE!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Very cool...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Excellent job! It love it


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Super pic - love the way those eyes are so real looking and fierce

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Boy, do I wish I could get a good enough printer to print out my pix of pigeons but my printer can't seem to do the job. So I get TC to draw them when I can.

Yeah, I thought it was kind of funny the way she did it. It looks like a tough pigeon guarding its territory.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

GREAT drawing.

Reti


----------

